# Pigeon At San Diego Central Shelter Needs A Home



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I was found in zip code 92121. 
I'm a GRAY
PIGEON.
I'm in the Central shelter.
I entered the shelter on 1/31/2008.

My ID number is A1201897, 
My necktag number is C797, and 
My kennel number is CW000.


----------

